# February 2015 Photo Contest COMMENTS thread.



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A bit of a late start, but the photo contest is up and running! Be the first of your friends to post! :wild:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...y-2015-monthly-photo-contest.html#post6533794

It would be a good idea to review the photo contest rules each month (found in the post linked above), as almost each month I add/clarify certain key points not previously addressed by the rules. 

I love action shots - can't wait to see what everyone has!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

To clarify, I can't crop a picture?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, cropping is fine. I'll add that to the wording of the rules to avoid confusion. 

I think the rules used to say that cropping is okay - I may have accidently deleted that part when I was rewording some of the rules.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Wahhaha Asten's pic is so adorable:wub::wub:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Wahhaha Asten's pic is so adorable:wub::wub:


Got my vote! Just made me laugh!


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

Ace GSD said:


> Wahhaha Asten's pic is so adorable:wub::wub:


aww thank you both  :wub:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Poll is up! Let the voting begin!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../534802-vote-february-2015-photo-contest.html


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

And Congrats to stmcfred for a great action shot!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There isn't a March contest, but there will be one for April. All pure-bred GSDs can be part in the contest, and the rules are posted in the first post every month with the theme. 

And welcome!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cartar said:


> Hi All,
> New member here and excited to see this contest thread. Like to know is March contest started? What are the rules and regulations and can a pup of 6 months qualify for the contest?


Please note the monthly theme as well. Many people don't seem to notice that we have a theme, but it's always mentioned in the original post in the Contest thread.


----------

